# Pigeon on my balcony



## MikeJ1988 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello all,

I was hoping for some advice as I have had two pigeons on my balcony for a while now and thought little of it until recently they started building a nest and after coming home from a weekend away there was a single egg in said nest. 

I have some concerns obviously, not for myself, as I know pigeons aren't the disease infested vermin that many believe them to do, but for the birds. 

I cannot access my balcony so I would be unable to give them water but I would be able to pour grain or perhaps rice or bread out of the window, however I would be worried that this would attract other birds. There are three other pigeons that are often flying around the area and the male that has nested on my balcony often chases them off. Would feeding my pigeons attract these others and could they potentially be harmful to my birds? Do other pigeons attack their own species nests? I have tried to chase off these other birds by knocking on the window but it disturbs the pigeon sitting on the egg and I want them to keep the baby warm. So should I not be worried and let these others come onto the balcony? 

Also don't pigeons normally lay more than 1 egg? The 1st must have been laid on either Saturday or Sunday and so far is the only one. 

Also I move out of this flat in June and I am not sure whether to feed the pigeons as they may become reliant upon it and I am unsure whether future tenants would do the same. For this reason is it best to avoid feeding them or will they have flown the nest by June? After the eggs hatch will I see them again or will they move on? Do pigeons use the same nesting spot multiple times? Will the female find different mates or do they stick to the same one?

Any other information you can give me would be appreciated.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mike!

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your concerns over this pigeon couple.

Yes, pigeons will attack another pigeon if they are protecting their nest. It would be wise just to feed mom and dad, enough and not leave any extra seed. Because pigeons in numbers will attract predators of all kinds and the human kind, and it will jeopardize the youngsters and/or eggs. If it is a dangerous site, where the birds and babies are not under protection from weather or predators I would not feed them and water them.

They lay two eggs, one 45 hours after the other. Pigeons mate for life, and they usually will start the cycle of mating and laying eggs when the kids are around 14 days of age. They will use the nest sight again if they feel secure and have a food source nearby.

You can water and feed mom and dad, that would be nice, but don't leave any extra seed, as that would attract the attention of other pigeons and more. Also, I would discontinue the feeding eventually since you are moving.


----------



## MikeJ1988 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's fairly safe, we're 13 stories up and the nest is in a corner sheltered from the elements. I'm rather concerned though as it has been over 45 hours since the 1st egg was laid and a second hasn't appeared. What is the maximum time frame for this to happen? The reason that I worry is in case another bird has taken one of the eggs, would this be a possibility? The only other birds I have seen up here are pigeons, would they be inclined to sabotage another pigeon's nest, or take an egg? Should I worry when I see other pigeons around my balcony, could they present any danger to the mother and father or the eggs?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The second egg come come as late as 3 days after the first one. It's also possible that the first egg was laid at another location and that nest destroyed.
The nesting pair will defend their nest. They would be helpless against a Bird of Prey and so if you see a Hawk of Falcon, do create a ruckus.


----------



## MikeJ1988 (Jan 27, 2009)

I live in an urban area and to my knowledge I'm yet to see a bird of prey, I don't think they would come close enough as there is a lot of human activity about, although I may be wrong. 

These pigeons have been living on my balcony for a few months before they began building this nest and I see them quite regularly throughout the day, I'm a student so I'm home often, so I doubt they have had another nest somewhere, although again I could be wrong. 

The latest that the egg may have been laid is Monday morning, is there a usual time of day that female's prefer to lay their eggs, or is it just dependent on when the egg is ready? 

Is it possible for just one egg to be laid? 

The reason that I am so concerned is because I have no direct access to this balcony as if the chick were to die I would be unable to remove it and looking out at it everyday would be quite unpleasant. Would the pigeons move a dead chick themselves if they intended to use the nest again? What would they do if the egg was infertile?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They usually lay around 4 o clock or 5 pm. If this is a young hen, and she has never laid before, then yes one egg is possible the first time.


----------

